

Clojure Library for Google App Engine - DeusExMachina
http://github.com/r0man/appengine-clj

======
gcv
I'd like to take the opportunity to plug my own appengine-magic library:
<http://github.com/gcv/appengine-magic>

It abstracts away almost all the boilerplate App Engine for Java requires, and
makes Lispy, interactive, REPL-based development trivial to set up for App
Engine. I have not yet finished making Clojure wrappers for all of App
Engine's services, but datastore, memcache, and user authentication are
already available.

I'll be giving a talk about it at the NYC Clojure Users Group meeting this
coming Wednesday (October 20th).

------
apl
> It is heavily refactored, so don't expect > any backwards compatibility with
> the original library.

Thereby defying the purpose of refactoring code.

~~~
InnocentB
It being a library, refactoring often means that the interfaces are now
different. Refactoring should mean your functionality doesn't change, but
having interfaces change is normal (and expected). Given that the author isn't
modifying the code calling theirs, stuff will inevitably break. You can
presumably make an adapter to make it compatible, though in this case I doubt
all that's been modified is refactoring.

